# How to properly stretch shoes



## patatty (Aug 9, 2007)

For some reason, whenever my shoes are a tad too tight, the little toe ends up getting a painful blister on the outer edge. To remedy this, I obtained one of those shoe stretchers (kind of like a split shoe tree with a threaded arm through the center) and attached the metal bubble thing near the toe area of the shoe stretcher. My question is, how to go about using that shoe stretching liquid in the little red bottle. Do you apply it to the outside of the shoe? That would make sense since that is the shoe leather you want to stretch. However, I have seen posts where folks say to apply it on the inside of the shoe. Also, do you apply it every day? Do you turn that threaded arm a few turns every day? Want to make sure I do it right. Thanks.


----------



## Belfaborac (Aug 20, 2011)

The one time I've done this I:

Soaked a piece of cloth in the liquid and applied liberally to the inside of the shoe, where the "metal bubble" would end up. I then inserted the stretcher, left it for a couple of hours, took it out and went for a walk. Hey presto, all was well.

The stretching action is very fast and there's no need to leave the stretcher in for days. At least that was the case for me, but of course I don't want to lay down a blanket guarantee. Try my way and see what happens. If it doesn't work properly just rinse and repeat, leaving the stretcher in for longer the second time around.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

Just put it on inside and out--no reason not to make sure you'll have the area you're stretching saturated as well as the surrounding leather. If you're too stingy you may wind up with a "leather bubble" where the metal went. If you have metal inserts, you've got a good stretcher. Just don't do too much the first time--wearing it before fully dry may help as well. There is no going back. Lightbulbs you can unscrew--women and shoes not so much.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey what is in that shoe stretching liquid anyway? ? ?

Because it seems kind of pricey.

Is there some cheap alternative one could use?

Muahaha, I just googled and found an answer, don't know if it is legit or not.

https://www.ehow.com/how_6163308_make-liquid-shoe-stretch.html
Stretch leather shoes using liquid shoe stretch You can make liquid shoe stretch solution at home using items you may already have in your medicine cabinet. Leather shoes respond well to stretching with a liquid shoe stretch solution. Plastic or wooden shoe stretchers can also be inserted into shoes that have been treated with the solution to help stretch the material of the shoe.
Related Searches: 




Difficulty:Easy Instructions Things You'll Need 

Water
Rubbing alcohol
Bowl
Spray bottle or cotton balls
Shoes


 
 1 Apply a small amount of rubbing alcohol to the inside of the shoe in an inconspicuous area. Allow the alcohol to fully dry and check the surface of the shoe to make sure that the alcohol has not damaged the shoe.

 2  Mix equal parts water and alcohol in a bowl. Diluting the alcohol with water makes the solution gentle for shoes.

 3 Pour the shoe stretch solution into a spray bottle or keep it in the bowl.

 4 Spray the shoe stretch solution on the inside surface of the shoes where they need to be stretched. If a spray bottle is unavailable, apply the solution using a cotton ball. The solution can be used on specific areas, such as around the heel, or it can be applied all over the interior surface for an all over stretch.

 5 Place your foot into the shoe. Wearing the shoe after applying the solution forces the material of the shoe to stretch. Wear the shoes until the solution has dried.

 6 Repeat the process if additional stretching is necessary.



Tips & Warnings 

For shoes that are difficult to stretch, apply straight rubbing alcohol instead of diluting it with water.
Test a small area to make sure that alcohol will not damage the shoe. Alcohol is not appropriate for all types of shoes; it works best on leather and canvas shoes.

Read more: How to Make Liquid Shoe Stretch | eHow.com https://www.ehow.com/how_6163308_make-liquid-shoe-stretch.html#ixzz1g0WSPJAs
​


----------



## ShoeQ (Jun 15, 2011)

Be careful if your shoe is shell cordovan. You may need to keep the liquid away from it.


----------



## DG123 (Sep 16, 2011)

Shoe repair shops sell bottles of shoe stretch for about $4.

That is "pricey"?



zzdocxx said:


> Hey what is in that shoe stretching liquid anyway? ? ?
> 
> Because it seems kind of pricey.
> 
> Is there some cheap alternative one could use?


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

I have a major bunion problem. I've done both AE and Alden shells using the commercial fluid (that came with the stretcher) and they came out as well as the dozen others I have done.


----------



## the shoe guy (Dec 7, 2011)

zzdocxx said:


> Hey what is in that shoe stretching liquid anyway? ? ?
> 
> Because it seems kind of pricey.
> 
> Is there some cheap alternative one could use?


Rubbing alcohol and water 50/50 in a spray bottle, put the stretcher in the shoe and set to the desired setting and then soak the shoe, get it really wet. let it dry away from heat.

$4.00 for a small bottle is NOT pricey by the way.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

During thirty years of making custom holsters as a hobby, I have always used the 50/50 rubbing alcohol and water solution successfully. To avoid problems of staining or lifting a finish, I always apply it to the inside of an item.


----------



## Belfaborac (Aug 20, 2011)

the shoe guy said:


> Rubbing alcohol and water 50/50 in a spray bottle, put the stretcher in the shoe and set to the desired setting and then soak the shoe, get it really wet. let it dry away from heat.
> 
> $4.00 for a small bottle is NOT pricey by the way.


Surely there's no need to *soak* the shoe if it only needs stretching in a small, localised area? In my case, at least, wetting the offending area (two-three square centimeters or so) only worked out just fine.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Sorry if I offended anyone with the comment about the stretchy stuff being pricey, only place I saw it was an online place that sells shoe trees etc. and it was like over $10, plus shipping, etc.

:deadhorse-a:


----------



## the shoe guy (Dec 7, 2011)

Belfaborac said:


> Surely there's no need to *soak* the shoe if it only needs stretching in a small, localised area? In my case, at least, wetting the offending area (two-three square centimeters or so) only worked out just fine.


If it's a small area then yes your way is best, but if it's the entire vamp then you should get it good and wet. it will not harm the shoe. I've stretched many shoes for customers that way and have had great results. If it's a bunion, then of course only do the one area.


----------



## Belfaborac (Aug 20, 2011)

Roger that, I was slightly puzzled there. Good to know that soaking the whole inside won't do any harm though, should the need arise at some point.


----------



## the shoe guy (Dec 7, 2011)

No sir not the inside I only meant the outside of the shoe. I never spray the inside of the shoe before I stretch it.


----------



## tes.alexander (Apr 4, 2012)

They have a certain stretcher called a bunion shoe stretcher which can stretch certain small areas of the bunion and toe. You can either buy one or go to your local repair shop and ask if they can stretch it for you.


----------



## ccsabathia (Jun 19, 2008)

*tips*

I always found that this stretch my shoes pretty well


----------

